

Show HN: Reinformed – an aggregator for real estate news - reinformer
http://www.reinformed.com

======
cpursley
This is awesome. I'm in the real estate tech space. I would be great if this
were commerical specific. That's where all the money is.

~~~
reinformer
Thanks and good idea! I'll work on adding sub-section for commercial real
estate news.

